# Doritis pulcherrima growing



## bullsie (Dec 27, 2012)

I've been branching out! Doing well with my dendrobiums - they are alive and green. Most Cattleya have been easy. Phals are taking a little more effort. Phrags grow like weeds and the Paphs are doing good also. Thought I'd try a few Doritis pulcherrima plants. Any advice? Treat them like Phals? Easier than Phals? Harder? More like? How about their size? Since I am so limited with space I can only squeeze in a few more.

Appreciate!


----------



## Rick (Dec 27, 2012)

I have an awarded one that produces 24"+ tall spikes. http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23184

If you include the plant it ends up over 36" tall when in bloom, but I know there are a bunch of smaller clones out there.

I don't think culture is significantly different from any other Phale. Maybe more tolerant of higher light levels. I prefer to grow them in baskets with a loose mix of large gravel and sphagnum moss, but most folks are equally successful in standard pots with bark mixes.

Unlike many Dendrobiums, they probably don't expect a winter rest. Mine are presently putting on a bunch of leaves and roots. Blooming is summer - fall. That doesn't leave a bunch of time when they are doing nothing.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 27, 2012)

for some reason my phals have usually done okay, but in my conditions most of the doritis haven't been as happy. at one point I had a coerulea pulcherrima that was sitting in some water in the back of the cart, and it was growing like mad. I had to change things when moving and it has declined.

doritis do like loose media and probably not soaking wet, but from an observation if you can have a little wet at the bottom of the pot but not wet through the pot, that might simulate conditions where they live (and like warm)


----------



## Hera (Dec 27, 2012)

Higher light and drier conditions than regular phals. Give them a good soaking, but more open medium so that they can dry a bit quicker.


----------



## bullsie (Dec 28, 2012)

I can go up, I just don't have the space for wide plants (mounted dry too fast so that won't work either). All suggestions sound very good, I'm tickled! Thanks very much to all.


----------

